# 2 males in need of a good home. (Semi social)



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, 
Do to unfortunate events I can not keep my rats, this mainly do to have to low of an income and not being able to afford better housing for them. Also it seems I'm allergic to the cage material or their urine. 

I'd rather see them go to a better home rather then the pet store. Adoption price negotiable. 

PS: I'm not turned away from owning rats by this. I just can't right now.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Captaincliche said:


> Hello, Do to unfortunate events I can not keep my rats, this mainly do to have to low of an income and not being able to afford better housing for them. Also it seems I'm allergic to the cage material or their urine. I'd rather see them go to a better home rather then the pet store. Adoption price negotiable. PS: I'm not turned away from owning rats by this. I just can't right now.


Where are you located? Also if you think you are allergic to rats, you shouldn't get more- just my opinion.


----------



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Captaincliche said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Do to unfortunate events I can not keep my rats, this mainly do to have to low of an income and not being able to afford better housing for them. Also it seems I'm allergic to the cage material or their urine. I'd rather see them go to a better home rather then the pet store. Adoption price negotiable. PS: I'm not turned away from owning rats by this. I just can't right now.
> ...


Yeah you are right. I'm in East TN message me if interested.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I live far away I would start another thread if I were you and put your location in the headline. I hope you find a great home for your ratties


----------

